# DeShawn-Lebron War Not Done



## USSKittyHawk

> The Cavaliers and Wizards have been having a war of words the last few years. The main culprits of the conflicts being DeShawn Stevenson and LeBron James, which at one time involved rappers Soulja Boy and Jay-Z.
> 
> Shooting guard Mike Miller, traded from Minnesota to Washington this summer, arrived for training camp wearing James's signature Nike shoe. Stevenson, Caron Butler and Antawn Jamison didn't hesitate to let Miller know that a change was necessary.
> 
> "He got to get them out of here," Stevenson told The Washington Post. "LeBron shoes -- we off that. We already got war against them. He can't wear that. It's all beef right there."
> 
> LeBron heard about Stevenson's comments and told The News-Herald he didn't care.
> 
> "Mike is a good friend of mine," he said. "He named his son after my best friend, Maverick (Carter). We have a good history. ... For an unathletic white guy, these are the best shoes to wear."


http://insider.espn.go.com/nba/features/rumors


----------



## HKF

*Re: De-Shawn-Lebron War Not Done*

Mike Miller is unathletic? He's always been a very good athlete. Lebron sure says some stupid **** from time to time.


----------



## Dre

*Re: De-Shawn-Lebron War Not Done*

Mikey better watch out we all know Stevenson's Damu :sarcasm:


----------



## byrondarnell66

*Re: De-Shawn-Lebron War Not Done*

DeShawn will be even more upset when Mike Miller,Randy Foye and Nick Yong gets his minutes. :whoknows:


----------



## byrondarnell66

*Re: De-Shawn-Lebron War Not Done*



HKF said:


> Mike Miller is unathletic? He's always been a very good athlete. Lebron sure says some stupid **** from time to time.


Yes LeBron had very poor choice of words when he said that, he shouldnt have comment in the first place. Hes an elite player and shouldnt even worry what Deshawn says. Cavs have owned the Wizards (when it counts) the last several years, to me thers no Real rival or War when you get owned in the Playoffs. God I whish wish Wizards players would stop talking.


----------



## R-Star

*Re: De-Shawn-Lebron War Not Done*

Wow, Deshawn has the vocabulary of a retard. What a ****ing moron.


----------



## Chan Ho Nam

some people will never grow up, but props to them they wont need to


----------



## southeasy

I think LeBron is weak for these comments. Even if Deshawn didn't make any statements about the shoe, if i was Mike & i heard lebrons comments, i'd burn them shoes anyways.

& i've always disliked Mike Miller.


----------



## Ben

Stupid by DeShawn, the guy needs to just let go, it's his only chance to get into the media.

However, LeBron calling Miller an unathletic white guy is a bit stupid himself, there's no need.


----------



## 77AJ

LeBron and DeShawn = dumb and dumber.


----------



## Unique

DeShawn is an idiot.


----------



## Dre

FX™ said:


> Stupid by DeShawn, the guy needs to just let go, it's his only chance to get into the media.


Once someone picks up on that P tattoo he'll have more media attention than he wants.


----------



## Smithian

Did anyone ever think that maybe LeBron and Mike Miller know eachother and he was joking?

I'm white and extremely unathletic and I read it as a joke.


----------



## Diable

Based on what I saw of Stephenson last year he might have to start learning Mandarin so he can talk smack about whoever the best player on the Shanghai Sharks is.


----------



## f22egl

Caron Butler also wants Mike Miller to take off the shoes

http://blogs.hoopshype.com/blogs/butler/2009/10/14/shooting-for-that-ring/

Personallly, I don't care.


----------



## f22egl

Smithian said:


> Did anyone ever think that maybe LeBron and Mike Miller know eachother and he was joking?
> 
> I'm white and extremely unathletic and I read it as a joke.


Yup, LeBron and Mike Miller are really good friends especially since they were both on Team USA in 2007.


----------

